# BMWs on parade



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

Did a small photo class/walk around this past weekend and here are the BMWs 

All shot with Canon 400D w/ 17-40 f/4L


----------



## kaldenbk (Aug 25, 2008)

i'm loving your rolling shots. you've got that process dialed in.


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

kaldenbk said:


> i'm loving your rolling shots. you've got that process dialed in.


It is my speciality I think


----------



## hollandjean (Dec 24, 2008)

nice ma man...


----------

